# Diagrama de construcción data cable Nokia DKU-5 (USB)



## xmrling

Hola amigos del foro yo soy nuevo en el foro..

he buscado por todo lados y no he encontrado como hacer este proyecto..
data  cable nokia DKU-5  (USB)

ya que hacer este cable no soluciona a varios, porque es compatible con los siguientes teléfonos:
nokia 2270, nokia 2285, nokia 3100, nokia 3120, nokia 3205, nokia 3570, nokia 358, nokia 3585i, nokia 3586i, nokia 3587, nokia 3588i, nokia 3589i, nokia 5100, nokia 5140, nokia 6100, nokia 6200, nokia 6220, nokia 6225, nokia 6610, nokia 6610i, nokia 680, nokia 6810, nokia 6820, nokia 7200, nokia 7210, nokia 7250, nokia 7250i

y si no alguien q tenga información de como cable un cable para nokia 3100  y sus respectivos pinouts

vi el circuito en pos para 1100 pero no se como iniciar para 3100

espero li-ion   nos colabore y nos asesore respectivamente ...ya q en mi búsqueda encontré su biografía y espero que podamos ya que el DKU-5 trae muchas ventajas


----------



## Nacho

El cable DKU-5 requiere un circuito conversor USB a RS-232,  comúnmente utilizan el controlador  PL-2303, un circuito integrado no muy comercial, que vuelve este proyecto poco viable, por lo que es mejor comprar el cable original. 

Los planos que se encuentran el la red donde conectan el USB directo al teléfono no funcionan, o por lo menos a mi no me han funcionado.


----------



## riccelular

Tenho um esquema que foi feito para a twister

http://forum.eil.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=3773


----------



## pepex7

1 VCC  --->     Red     --->    +5 VDC 
2 D-     --->     White  --->    Data - 
3 D+    --->     Green --->    Data + 
4 GND  --->     Black  --->    Ground


----------



## pepex7

el esquema de esta pagina funciona????

http://forum.eil.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=3773


----------



## moonrec

Yo pague $5 U.S. por el mio en EBAY!


----------



## Tomasito

Acá tenés información:
http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhonesCables/nokia_dku-5_cable_pinout.shtml
http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhones-Nokia/nokia_6100_pinout.shtml
http://pinouts.ru/CellularPhonesCables/nokia_dku2_cable_pinout.shtml
http://pinouts.ru/pin_CellularPhones-Nokia.shtml

Para hacerlo USB puede llegar a ser muy complicado,pero lo podés hacer por RS-232 (Puerto Serie) con un MAX232.
Yo me hiba a hacer uno una vez, pero conseguir el conector para el Pop-Port(El conector del telefono) es practicamente imposible  Tenía uno de un headset, pero no traía todos los pines.
Además, el max232 te puede llegar a salir más caro que el cable comprado.

Salu2 y Suerte!


----------



## elosciloscopio

Todavía seguis con lo del detector de dedos?

Y Moonrec tiene razón si lo encontáís será más barato, fácil y rápido comprarlo en eBay.


----------



## motorhead

Hola, buenas tardes, tengo una inquietud y es: si el cable dku-50 se puede usar para hacer la conversión USB a SERIAL como lo hace el cable  dku-5.

de antemano gracias por sus ayudas.


----------

